# Kentucky Coffee Tree Lumber Price



## JamesGlenn (Jan 25, 2011)

Last year I cut down an good size tree in front of our old farmhouse that I was told is a Kentucky Bean Tree. After researching them, it sure looks like one, and was agreed with by a few arborists.

Well, I am finally about to saw up this Coffee Bean tree, and there seems to be a lot of it!!!
I am thinking about selling a little of it locally, but cannot find prices of it for comparison. The
hope is to give a decent deal to some local WW's, but still help offset the cost of having it milled.

I did find this site: http://tinytimbers.com/lumber_rgh.htm
but nothing else.

Any ideas????

Thanks
Jimmy


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi Jimmy. Coffee Tree is a nice looking wood. You can find it, depending on grade, for between $2bf and $4bf. It's not as widely known as more common species and in my experience requires some education of customers to get them to try it out. Good luck with your tree.


----------



## JamesGlenn (Jan 25, 2011)

Allen Tomaszek said:


> Hi Jimmy. Coffee Tree is a nice looking wood. You can find it, depending on grade, for between $2bf and $4bf. It's not as widely known as more common species and in my experience requires some education of customers to get them to try it out. Good luck with your tree.


Thank you Allen. I have read good and bad (difficulty turning) about it as well. I figure I'll end up with about 900bf, using the calculating stick. It would just be too much for me to keep and use in my lifetime.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Allen is the pro, and I have bought a few pieces from him. Results and pricing were right.
I think he is talking pricing for non-kiln dried pieces, but he needs to verify that.
Check his site (link).

It would be wonderful if you could post pictures of what is cut. 
I buy slabbed out gnarled stuff for table tops.


----------

